# What is Your opinion about Case IH 845?



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey there,I'm thinking about buying a Case IH 845,the seller says that the construction year is 1980,and I want to ask you your opinion,what do you think about this tractor,is it reliable,for what problems should I check...and also the seller says it has 85 horsepower,is that true?So if you can help me please reply,thanks.


----------



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

here is a picture of it


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Good machines!! That looks like one of the French made ones, made at St Dizier, fitted with I think a Timmerman cab, Timmerman are located @ Dunkerque.


----------

